# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Pegasus-Box تحديثات :  Pegasus box v 1.2.9.

## mohamed73

PEGASUS BOX 1.2.9 IS OUT! 
As you can remember Pegasus Team was the first to release "no  patch/flash mode" solution for Swift phones. So here is the next  revolutionary update for this platform.  PEGASUS BOX 1.2.9 RELEASE NOTES:    *E1200* -  world's first super fast Unlock Code Reading/Unlock/Repair IMEI/Factory  Reset/Read/Write Full Flash/Firmware/EEPROM (no patch is required)*E1200M*  - world's first super fast Unlock Code Reading/Unlock/Repair  IMEI/Factory Reset/Read/Write Full Flash/Firmware/EEPROM (no patch is  required)*E1200T* - world's first super fast Unlock Code  Reading/Unlock/Repair IMEI/Factory Reset/Read/Write Full  Flash/Firmware/EEPROM (no patch is required)*E1205L* -  world's first super fast Unlock Code Reading/Unlock/Repair IMEI/Factory  Reset/Read/Write Full Flash/Firmware/EEPROM (no patch is required)*E1202* -  world's first super fast Unlock Code Reading/Unlock/Primary IMEI  Repair/Secondary IMEI Repair/Factory Reset/Read/Write Full  Flash/Firmware/EEPROM (no patch is required)E1085L - world's  first super fast Unlock Code Reading/Unlock/Repair IMEI/Factory  Reset/Read/Write Full Flash/Firmware/EEPROM (no patch is required)*E1086L* -  world's first super fast Unlock Code Reading/Unlock/Repair IMEI/Factory  Reset/Read/Write Full Flash/Firmware/EEPROM (no patch is required)*E1086i* -  world's first super fast Unlock Code Reading/Unlock/Repair IMEI/Factory  Reset/Read/Write Full Flash/Firmware/EEPROM (no patch is required)*E1086il* -  world's first super fast Unlock Code Reading/Unlock/Repair IMEI/Factory  Reset/Read/Write Full Flash/Firmware/EEPROM (no patch is required)*E1080* -  world's first super fast Unlock Code Reading/Unlock/Repair IMEI/Factory  Reset/Read/Write Full Flash/Firmware/EEPROM (no patch is required)*E1080f* -  world's first super fast Unlock Code Reading/Unlock/Repair IMEI/Factory  Reset/Read/Write Full Flash/Firmware/EEPROM (no patch is required)*E1080i* -  world's first super fast Unlock Code Reading/Unlock/Repair IMEI/Factory  Reset/Read/Write Full Flash/Firmware/EEPROM (no patch is required)*E1080w* -  world's first super fast Unlock Code Reading/Unlock/Repair IMEI/Factory  Reset/Read/Write Full Flash/Firmware/EEPROM (no patch is required)*E1050* -  world's first super fast Unlock Code Reading/Unlock/Repair IMEI/Factory  Reset/Read/Write Full Flash/Firmware/EEPROM (no patch is required)*E1150* -  world's first super fast Unlock Code Reading/Unlock/Repair IMEI/Factory  Reset/Read/Write Full Flash/Firmware/EEPROM (no patch is required)*E1150i* -  world's first super fast Unlock Code Reading/Unlock/Repair IMEI/Factory  Reset/Read/Write Full Flash/Firmware/EEPROM (no patch is required)*E1153*  - world's first super fast Unlock Code Reading/Unlock/Repair  IMEI/Factory Reset/Read/Write Full Flash/Firmware/EEPROM (no patch is  required)*E1155L* - world's first super fast Unlock Code  Reading/Unlock/Repair IMEI/Factory Reset/Read/Write Full  Flash/Firmware/EEPROM (no patch is required)*E1170* -  world's first super fast Unlock Code Reading/Unlock/Repair IMEI/Factory  Reset/Read/Write Full Flash/Firmware/EEPROM (no patch is required)*E1170i* -  world's first super fast Unlock Code Reading/Unlock/Repair IMEI/Factory  Reset/Read/Write Full Flash/Firmware/EEPROM (no patch is required)*E1170t* -  world's first super fast Unlock Code Reading/Unlock/Repair IMEI/Factory  Reset/Read/Write Full Flash/Firmware/EEPROM (no patch is required)*E1172* -  world's first super fast Unlock Code Reading/Unlock/Repair IMEI/Factory  Reset/Read/Write Full Flash/Firmware/EEPROM (no patch is required)*E1180*  - world's first super fast Unlock Code Reading/Unlock/Repair  IMEI/Factory Reset/Read/Write Full Flash/Firmware/EEPROM (no patch is  required)*E1190* - world's first super fast Unlock Code  Reading/Unlock/Repair IMEI/Factory Reset/Read/Write Full  Flash/Firmware/EEPROM (no patch is required)*E1195* -  world's first super fast Unlock Code Reading/Unlock/Repair IMEI/Factory  Reset/Read/Write Full Flash/Firmware/EEPROM (no patch is required)*C3330* - Read Unlock Codes/Unlock/Repair IMEI/Write Firmware/Convert Original Firmware*C3312* - Read Unlock Codes/Unlock/Primary IMEI Repair/Secondary IMEI Repair/Write Firmware/Convert Original Firmware*S5839I* - Read Unlock Codes/Unlock/Repair IMEI*S5270K* - Read Unlock Codes*I827* - Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

